

Windmill co-creator joins cloud testing company Sauce Labs - hugs
http://adamchristian.com/archives/367

======
santi
Alternative URL: <http://adamchristian.com.nyud.net/archives/367>

------
thibaut_barrere
I expected the "Run a test now" to do just that, but apparently it requires
you to input your credit card info...

~~~
hugs
We're working on a free trial that doesn't require payment or credit card
information. Until then, once you enter your credit card, you're good to go.

Edit: I forgot to mention:

a) You get 100 free minutes (no credit card req'd) for users subscribing with
a corporate email account (just need to email us to request it).

b) First month is refundable

~~~
zackattack
He may have been hoping to see a demo, like some fancy dummy javascript or
(gasp) flash. I mean, whatever your real report is, but in a popup or a cool
DOM inlay or whatever.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Yes something along these lines - being able to see the thing at work before
signing up is common these days.

~~~
hugs
Agreed. Thank you for the feedback. :-)

------
zackattack
Sean Grove (sgrove) also works there

~~~
sgrove
Yup! Actually quit a few hn users working here, it's been a great experience,
and I'm looking forward to working with Adam now that he's come onobard with
us as well. He demoed Windmill to us, and we were all blown away - the guy
knows what he's doing.

